# Siamese Cats/The Escape Artists,..any help?



## katie76 (Feb 19, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I was wondering if anybody with knowledge of Siamese Cat behaviour could advise me, or put my mind at rest.

We live in a four storey flat, we live on the top floor of these flats. My Siamese are house cats only, one is 8mths the other is now 6mths. 

Whenever I open the front door they want to escape and run down the stairs to the very bottom. I realise Siamese are usually more inquisitive than most other cats, but do you think they're unhappy living in our apartment ?

We have plenty of space for them and I've bought them a huge new activity centre. I can't help thinking they want to venture outside and need more stimulation.

I would never let them venture outside, mostly because I'm so worried that they could be stolen, we also have a main busy road just outside of our flat complex.

Can anybody advise me? Is it that they're just not getting enough stimulation being a house cat. I was thinking of buying a lead for them both and taking them down to the local woods. Do you think they would be happier to do this ?

Thanks for reading. xx


----------



## hayleyb (Feb 10, 2009)

hiya, i dnt have a siamese but Sheldon used to do this too around that age. im only on the 2nd floor so i didnt have as much as a treck to get him back he he. i think its coz they sense they arent allowed out so they wanna no why kinda thing.
the lady that lives across the hall to me could leave her door open all day and her cat wudnt budge from the flat, its strange.

a harness and lead would be a great idea if your gonna keep up with it. cats get into a routine easy so if you take them out for a few days and then stop youll end up with whiny cats at the door lol.

hope some of that is abit help, im sure someone will be along in no time who has a siamese


----------



## Domoniques (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi 
I have 2 siamese kittens that I had wanted to be indoor but they now go out and I call them back and they come straight away so now we have it to 1/2 hour , but I would put them on a good harness and one of the small flexi extending leads , either one at a time or both people do take there cats for walks or you could get one of the pet trolleys to push them in but they would still want to get out .


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2009)

I have a cornish which i know isnt a siamese but they are in the breeding.

What sort of toys do you have?

Mine have a multitude of things, from whizzing balls, fishing toys, feathers on rods, hidey holes, paper bags blah blah blah

Have plenty of stimulating toys around to help alleviate any boredom they might have. Another good one is to play hunt for the food. I shut my cats into one room - then place little treats all over the house that they have to hunt down. They love it!. Just remember where you put them though cos they'll go mouldy and stink if the cat hasnt found them!

As for taking them out on a lead. I agree its a lovel idea, but only if you are going to do it in routine as the other poster says. If you religiously take them out for a walk when you come home from work, every day then great, but if you dont think you could set up a routine for it - they'll just want to escape more.


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

I would say its almost certainly not because they do not have enough stimulation within your flat. Siamese and orientals hate to be excluded from anything and any closed door/cupboard they see as a challenge. Open a room or cupboard usually kept shut off from them and it acts like a vaccum and mysteriously sucks in any passing meezers :biggrin:

Although highly intelligent, siamese do not have a lot of common sense or street smarts. If you wanted to give them access to the outside, then they do take to walking on a harness and lead very well. You could try a puppia harness, they are more like mini jackets and very comfy for them to wear.


----------



## ambercat (May 4, 2009)

Have you got a room that you could give over completely to the cats? If so you could do something like these people did for their madcap siamese! They fixed up shelves and climbing posts and all sorts to keep their cats entertained.


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

Wow that room looks impressive!!

Have you got a link to read more about it, would love to do a play room for my cats but it would be on a much smaller scale as the box room is the only one not used.


----------



## ambercat (May 4, 2009)

Cat_Crazy said:


> Wow that room looks impressive!!
> 
> Have you got a link to read more about it, would love to do a play room for my cats but it would be on a much smaller scale as the box room is the only one not used.


Its actually some pages I tore out of an old Your Cat mag - not sure what date it was, it doesnt actually say, just says October! But it will be several years old now. I would be happy to photocopy it though, its about 4 pages with the photos and text. PM me if you'd like it.


----------

